# Remote code for Olevia televisions



## Mailmanrc (Feb 22, 2008)

Anybody found a code for Olevia LCD TV?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Mailmanrc said:


> Anybody found a code for Olevia LCD TV?


Which model of TV?
Which model of remote?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If its one of current models olevia, than the only remotes with working code is the rc64 series, code in those remotes is 11610.

If its older olevia set, try the RCA, Yamaha, LG, or philips tv codes.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Edmund said:


> If its one of current models olevia, than the only remotes with working code is the rc64 series, code in those remotes is 11610.
> 
> If its older olevia set, try the RCA, Yamaha, LG, or philips tv codes.


So I got a Series 2 32 inch Olevia Set I found a code to use on the RC64 but would I also be able to use one of the above TV codes on my RC23 Remote for it to work.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

bjflynn04 said:


> So I got a Series 2 32 inch Olevia Set I found a code to use on the RC64 but would I also be able to use one of the above TV codes on my RC23 Remote for it to work.


sorry but no.


----------

